# Outback Saddle Co?



## Shoebox

It's a good brand. For the Aussie brands you can get in the states, Outback is one of the ones that gives you a pretty good bang for your buck.

However, that first link says Saddle Package ( I can't click it for some reason). Is it one of those megs cheap brand new saddle packages? If it is, DONT BUY IT. It'll be crappy. The second one looks like a good used saddle, though. I would buy one - they're a 'good quality cheap saddle' if that makes sense!


----------



## SketchyHorse

I was going to get an Outback until I found my Kimberly for about the same price I was finding a lot of them for on ebay. I'm not sure what your budget is but you can order a Kimberly custom fit to your horse for about $300. That's their cheapest one or Down Under does have a clearance section. When I saw my Aussie saddle on ebay I fell in love though & decided I could spend a little over budget >.> 

Those packages never stay around $50 - trust me I watched a lot of them. They get close to $200 and for that price you can get a used one from a good brand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox

^^^^ very true. If you go to Down Under's website, you can get a Kimberly brand new pretty cheap, and Kimberly is a better brand than Outback- ESPECIALLY if it's some saddle package that costed $150. And they custom fit to a wither tracing, too.


----------



## SouthernTrails

Shoebox said:


> It's a good brand. For the Aussie brands you can get in the states, Outback is one of the ones that gives you a pretty good bang for your buck.
> 
> However, that first link says Saddle Package ( I can't click it for some reason). Is it one of those megs cheap brand new saddle packages? If it is, DONT BUY IT. It'll be crappy. The second one looks like a good used saddle, though. I would buy one - they're a 'good quality cheap saddle' if that makes sense!


I agree, the Ebay one I think is a copy of an outback, everything else that ebay seller sells is 100% junk from India, plus the seller has a lot of negative feedback.

Outback is a good brand, the 2nd link is more likely the real Outback Saddle Co. Saddle


.


----------



## SueNH

That ebay seller has had many, many reincarnations. It's a seller based in Modesto. When the feedback gets too bad they disappear and comeback with a new name. Some of the pictures are the same ones they have used for over 15 yrs. If you poke around you'll find them running a few different names now. Couple of different family members, couple different accounts and they keep going.


----------



## manhirwen

So if I go with "Outback" I should make sure it has the name brand on the saddle? I did see a lot on eBay without a brand on them so I avoided those. I may check out the kimberly saddles.


----------



## oliveoats

Outback Saddle Co. is an Indian made budget Australian saddle. Not the best quality, not bad. I personally didn't know if I wanted an Aussie, and am on a college budget, so I bought one from Australian Stock Co. On eBay that came with the saddle, leathers, stirrups, and cinch for $250. I did have to instantly replace the cinch, but the saddle has been doing well for me. 

I've been using it about 6 months, with zero issues. I ride about 5-7 days a week, up hill, down hill, ect. and have never had an issue on it. I do check my horse's back for sore spots after every ride, knowing it IS a budget saddle, and have had none, even after 4+ hour rides. 

I bought the saddle, expecting it to be almost destroyed within six months so I could decide if I wanted to splurge on the Kimberly, but this thing is showing zero signs of slowing down. I plan on riding in it until I can't anymore, then I may go for a fancy brand name 

In all, good saddle for the price, awesome way to decide if you want an Aussie if you've never rode in one.


----------



## manhirwen

So I got a budget aussie saddle so I can try the style out... I may buy a nicer one in the future but I'd rather try before I spend serious cash. I got it yesterday. Tried it on my horse, fit him fine, he had enough wither room which was always a problem with him. He seemed fine in it. I LOVE how secure I feel in it, I think I really like the style of seat for me. Only thing I don't like is the girth. I'll probably look into replacing that but I don't know a thing about english girths so I might convert it to western. I'll probably never buy a western saddle again after how secure I felt yesterday (which I'm always worried about since I was bucked off my mustang years ago). All in all I'm not unhappy.


----------



## manhirwen

Here's a photo, was trying it on him.


----------



## bsms

It looks to have an Australian girth. The front leather straps on an Australian saddle are normally 1.25 inches, and won't fit into the buckles of an English girth. It took me a long time to get used to Australian girths, but now the only thing I dislike about them is that they are hard to find.

There are converters to western cinches. Unhappily, my horses are slender enough that they don't work well for me, because I couldn't then find a cinch small enough.


----------



## Shoebox

bsms said:


> There are converters to western cinches. Unhappily, my horses are slender enough that they don't work well for me, because I couldn't then find a cinch small enough.


Lucky lucky! My girth that came with the saddle is 42 inches. It's way too small, I need a 54. The only problem is the basic girth that came with it in a 54 is like 90 bucks! She's going to have to deal with a too small girth for now!


----------



## oliveoats

I didn't like the converter because it was bulky. I bought a dressage girth, because I felt it could keep my saddle in place best. The front buckle was too small on one side... My solution, since it was such a cheap saddle, was to cut the leather a bit (outside of the stitching) on both sides to narrow it down. Works like a dream for me, though I understand people not wanting to mutilate their saddle in this way


----------

